# break outs in the tww?



## genesismarie

hello ladies!
i was just wondering if any of you wonderful ladies are experiencing breakouts in your current or past tww? is it normal for you? is it a symptom? did it lead to a bfp?
im wondering because i never break out NEVER but lately even time my hubby is in my face he is like 'omg babe why are you breaking out like that?! look at your face!" lol as you can tell he also is aware that acne has never been a problem for me so im just wondering if any of you ladies are experiencing anything similar
respectfully,
genesis marie


----------



## waiting2012

At 3 dpo I began to break out on my chin.. It was an obvious sign to me something was going on hormone wise.. I'm 38 & have been acne free for 3-5 years at least! I absolutely do not wear make up, but I look like a kid going through puberty..lol.. Got my + at 8 dpo.. So seems the acne is my new pregnancy friend.. I also broke out with my other 2 full term pgs... :)
Hope your new pimples lead to baby dimples!:)


----------



## genesismarie

thanks for replying. yeah im 11dpo and im pretty much symptom less did you have any other symptoms?


----------



## waiting2012

Not really... Nausea didn't kick in till monday.. Nipples are sore to the touch and boobs ache every one in awhile.. I did notice only one day of dry/sticky cm and my cervix never went low after my O time... It always fluctuates, but upon checking even at different times if the day-its been pretty much in the same place.. My cm is wet/creamy and I noticed I could "feel" it more, like I was starting but it was cm not blood... I guess I had more sx than I thought...lol but a good deal of these "sx" seemed to start late in the week last week.. At 6 dpo I had some mild cramps in the front to my belly button-I figure this was when my implantation occurred..
:dust:


----------



## waiting2012

Forgot to mention one other thing-around 5 dpo I woke up as usual for work and my boobs felt heavy/swollen but they didn't really hurt...


----------



## genesismarie

those are really good symptom i had off and on dull cramps, a lil gassy, break outs, and im not more hungry i would say but what ever i eat im never full. like ill eat and in five mins ill feel empty. but other than that im symptoms less. at pos at 8dpo makes me want to test but i swore to wait until af is due dont want to waste my test or time and get disappointment. ive been sleeping more but im not really sure if im going to sleep just because i know its a symptom but have insomnia so its hard to go to sleep ever. but i am out and about all day lately barely home always in and out the car. plus i just started college and have to wake up at 6am so that could be it too


----------



## Airy

I just noticed a break out today. When I was younger I would get one huge pimple before AF but that hasnt happened in a long time...My skin is always clear and glowing, I get complimented on it all the time but now I have a forehead full of pimples which is not a good look might I add lolz


----------



## genesismarie

Airy said:


> I just noticed a break out today. When I was younger I would get one huge pimple before AF but that hasnt happened in a long time...My skin is always clear and glowing, I get complimented on it all the time but now I have a forehead full of pimples which is not a good look might I add lolz

i know what you mean ive always had good sign and i dont use any products and dont wear make up. now im breaking out around my eyebrows and all over my forehead WTF? LOL


----------



## waiting2012

genesismarie said:


> those are really good symptom i had off and on dull cramps, a lil gassy, break outs, and im not more hungry i would say but what ever i eat im never full. like ill eat and in five mins ill feel empty. but other than that im symptoms less. at pos at 8dpo makes me want to test but i swore to wait until af is due dont want to waste my test or time and get disappointment. ive been sleeping more but im not really sure if im going to sleep just because i know its a symptom but have insomnia so its hard to go to sleep ever. but i am out and about all day lately barely home always in and out the car. plus i just started college and have to wake up at 6am so that could be it too

I think you will get a pleasant surprise hun! I was so shocked when I saw the faint line--I was balling... It was like something told me that this was it--this was going to be our sticky baby--I hope that feeling is correct.. I've been ubber tired too--in bed about 7-8 although last night it was 10 but only because my dh had the bedroom light on, and he was running his mouth about God knows what--LOL.. The first thing I do when I get home in the evening is shoes off, bathroom, then bed...I just don't have the umph to want to eat this week--I eat a good lunch but supper time--:wacko: is BLAH... Stay positive hun! I'll be stalking to see some good news really soon!


----------



## aknqtpie

I started breaking out around the time I Ovulated... I do get pimples, but these were more whiteheads and a different type of breakout. Also more focused in a different location that I normally get them. I felt like I was going through puberty!! It is starting to go down (I am 7dpo today), but a few are still trying to appear.


----------

